# Falttechnik



## Kayser (8 Juni 2006)

Moin,

kann wir einer von Euch einen Link zum Thema:

* Faltanleitung eines DIN A0 Blattes

*schicken?

Danke!


  Mfg
     Kayser


----------



## seeba (8 Juni 2006)

Kayser schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> kann wir einer von Euch einen Link zum Thema:
> 
> ...


Wie jetzt? Sowas?
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/b/b7/A_size_illustration.png

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (8 Juni 2006)

Hallo Kayser,

in folgender Bedienungsanleitung habe ich die anhängende Grafik gefunden. Du kannst dir natürlich auch das Faltmaschinchen kaufen  .

http://downloads.xes.com/AccXES_Family/manuals/6_0/misc/german/falter_ge.pdf


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## ralfm (8 Juni 2006)

sowas:
http://www.tu-harburg.de/bp/Bauzeichnen_I.pdf
Seite 12, leider nur kleinere Blätter, oder:
http://www.rz.fh-ulm.de/labore/fmtlabor/qt_labor/TZ/TZ_2001.pdf
Seite 8, auch nur kleine Formate


----------

